# Sophie-Anne's Litter



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

My beautiful Sophie-Anne has given birth to 7 pups  will update in a couple of days with pictures. the pairing was Blue burmese with self black so am eager to see what I get from this match.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats  Can't wait for piccies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great! Congratulations!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Congrats  Can't wait for piccies


better than that zany, you'll get to see them soon


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

webzdebs said:


> zany_toon said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats  Can't wait for piccies
> ...


So I will :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

